# 2 min Tutorial - Make Your Synth Pulses More Fun !



## karelpsota (May 16, 2019)

Experimenting with short-form tutorials again 

(Because I don't know who has time to watch all these 2 hour-tutorials)


----------



## Anders Bru (May 16, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Experimenting with short-form tutorials again
> 
> (Because I don't know who has time to watch all these 2 hour-tutorials)



Someone's been listening to the Madsonik & Kill The Noise remix of "Escape Room"  Great tip. Such a simple, but super useful feature!


----------



## karelpsota (May 16, 2019)

Anders Bru said:


> Someone's been listening to the Madsonik & Kill The Noise remix of "Escape Room"  Great tip. Such a simple, but super useful feature!



Huge Kill The Noise fan indeed!! Love his bass design and drum mixing. Learned a lot from studying his mixes. (All In My Head and Thumbs Up in particular)

For the demo in the video, I can spill the beans and tell you that I remade "Mick Gordon - Faust" then replaced the midi with "Daft Punk - Harder Better (Alive 2007 version)". I steal a lot.

That Daft Punk version also has some incredible synth automation. Highly recommend checking it out


----------



## Anders Bru (May 16, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Huge Kill The Noise fan indeed!! Love his bass design and drum mixing. Learned a lot from studying his mixes. (All In My Head and Thumbs Up in particular)
> 
> For the demo in the video, I can spill the beans and tell you that I remade "Mick Gordon - Faust" then replaced the midi with "Daft Punk - Harder Better (Alive 2007 version)". I steal a lot.
> 
> That Daft Punk version also has some incredible synth automation. Highly recommend checking it out


Yeah, Kill The Noise is absolutely killer! Back in my DJ-days, dropping "FUK UR MGMT" was always a highlight . I actually prefer his remix of "Like A Bitch" over Zomboy's original. Been really into the dirty, edm stuff lately, like Rezz x 1788-L - HEX, Porter Robinson & Madeon - Shelter (Madeon's Evil Edit) and the aforementioned Escape Room (Madsonik & Kill The Noise Remix). So much cool, dirty sound design! And I will definitely check out the Daft Punk live album, thanks for the tip!


----------



## DGravel (May 16, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Experimenting with short-form tutorials again
> 
> (Because I don't know who has time to watch all these 2 hour-tutorials)



Thank you for the quick tip. Love the groove of that bass line mixed with the drums! What is your sound source for that drum kit? Great sound!


----------



## CGR (May 16, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Experimenting with short-form tutorials again
> 
> (Because I don't know who has time to watch all these 2 hour-tutorials)



Sits so well with those drums & sounds exciting. Nice tip - thanks for sharing!


----------



## karelpsota (May 17, 2019)

DGravel said:


> Thank you for the quick tip. Love the groove of that bass line mixed with the drums! What is your sound source for that drum kit? Great sound!



Thank you. I do spend a lot of time trying to make my kick and bass relation feel right.

The kick, clap, and snare are my own.
But... (shameless plug) they are now part of the *AVA - PRISM Pop Drum Library* update.

Kick drum location:


Kick processing (-1 st):


Btw, there's nothing on the master. All the "glue" comes from the mix.

I'll try to do another video on that when I find some time


----------



## ghobii (May 17, 2019)

Good tip, thanks!


----------



## MichaelVakili (May 17, 2019)

The other way around is to manually automate stuff with the macros to create interesting flows and rhythm - really common stuff in the EDM music /thumbs up for SeamlessR/.

Still very helpful 2 minutes - thank you for sharing


----------



## DGravel (May 18, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Thank you. I do spend a lot of time trying to make my kick and bass relation feel right.
> 
> The kick, clap, and snare are my own.
> But... (shameless plug) they are now part of the *AVA - PRISM Pop Drum Library* update.
> ...



Thank you so much for the info. Looking at the prism demo right now


----------

